# Swiss Jet Jocks (video)



## Inch (9 Oct 2004)

This was posted on the pilot forum, thought a few of you aspiring jet types might like it.   Hell, I'm a helo driver and I think this video is some pretty cool stuff.   Enjoy.   ;D

http://raoulitor.free.fr/MIII.wmv


----------



## Cloud Cover (10 Oct 2004)

Great video ... Mirages, F-5 and what i think was a Grippen. Seems like a well equipped air force, with excellent pilots. I wonder if they are all reservists, like the land force.


----------



## SEB123 (10 Oct 2004)

great music in that video


----------

